# My Colts



## onebilly43 (Jul 19, 2012)

A few of My Colts 






]


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Looking good so far. Might as well go on and show the rest of em. :mrgreen:


----------



## biggjimm (Feb 19, 2013)

That is a nice revolver. What caliber is that?


----------



## grade6man (Feb 15, 2013)

That is an awesome looking Colt Revolver. What model is it?


----------



## onebilly43 (Jul 19, 2012)

The Revolver is a Colt Python 357 mag


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

beautiful action those pythons have. you can't describe it ,you have to feel it :smt023 nice guns


----------

